# Nirguna, Sarguna: A Debate



## vijaydeep Singh (Oct 17, 2009)

Gurfateh
ਸੂਰਜ, ਚੰਦ, ਤੀਰਥ, ਸਤਗੁਰ, ਸਮੁੰਦਰ, ਦਰਿਆ, ਆਦਿ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਤਾਂ ਬਾਹਰਲੇ ਨੇ ਪਰ ਅਸੀਂ ਅੰਦਰਲੇ ਅਰਥ ਹੀ
ਲਵਾਂਗੇ ਕਿਓਂਕਿ ਬਾਹਰਲੇ ਅਰਥ ਕੱਚੇ ਤੇ ਅੰਦਰਲੇ ਅਰਥ ਪੱਕੇ (ਨਿਰਾਕਾਰੀ) ਹੁੰਦੇ ਹਨ !
 Sun, moon, pilgrimage center, true guide, sea, river etc are the outer words. But we will take the internal meanings as outer meanings are weak and inner are strong(formless Godly)!

So das only wanted to prove by quotes above that negtive acts of Mahakal meaing great death ie eaten by separation so staying in ego, is also nothing else but attribute of Akal. We do not have Satan in Sikhism as God is all visible.So qoutes were given.

As it is rule that English Translation is needed but there could always be a chance to understand newer meaning once we keep on reading Shri Guru Granth Sahib again and again.


----------



## The Khalsa Fauj (Oct 17, 2009)

Vijaydeep, what is the motive for post # 22? How is it related? Are your trying to say that God has ego problems? What are you trying to say? Please make it clear and how are quotes posted related to Mahakaal?

As for killing and reviving. Guru's shabad kills manmat and revives God's name in heart. That is the maarai raakhai from Prabhu. Not physical killing or physical dying.

There is no difference between jums and Mahakaal. Both harras the soul. Jums are none other than 5 chor. Is God 5  chor or free from 5 chors? God is free from 5 chors. Is God maayaa or is God nirlayp from maayaa? God is also nirpayp from maayaa. Therefore, no chance that Mahakaal means God or is attribute of God.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: ਦਸਮਗ੍ਰੰਥ 1:*

Gurfateh
there no one in existence other then God.

Is not God omnipotent ?
*
Poster was warned about tuks in isolation. Deleted. * [SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]
So going for pure form of God or for mammon form of God, is in control of God. We should not have reservation to salute the God, when same is in mammon form.

Forgive das ifor any mistake.
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE]


----------



## The Khalsa Fauj (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: ਦਸਮਗ੍ਰੰਥ 1:*

ਆਪੇ ਕਵਲਾ ਕੰਤੁ ਆਪਿ ॥

That means God Himself is the master of Lakshmee. It doesn't mean God is lakshmee. Please don't use translations promoting maayaa. Lakhmee is part of 5 tat. Gurbani says:

ਰੂਪੁ ਨ ਰੇਖ ਨ ਪੰਚ ਤਤ ਠਾਕੁਰ ਅਬਿਨਾਸ ॥ ੨॥ {ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ, ਪੰਨਾ ੮੧੬} 
*Roop Na Raikh Na Punch Tutt Takhur Abenaas ||2|| {Page 816 of Guru Granth Sahib Ji}*
*God has no physical appearance or drawings and is not made from five elements; Master (God) is perpetual. 2.*

*How are other quotes related to the topic though?*


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: ਦਸਮਗ੍ਰੰਥ 1:*

Gurfateh
ਰੂਪੁ ਨ ਰੇਖ ਨ ਪੰਚ ਤਤ ਠਾਕੁਰ ਅਬਿਨਾਸ ॥ ੨॥ {ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ, ਪੰਨਾ ੮੧੬} 
*Roop Na Raikh Na Punch Tutt Takhur Abenaas ||2|| {Page 816 of Guru Granth Sahib Ji}*
*God has no physical appearance or drawings and is not made from five elements; Master (God) is perpetual. 2.*

This means that God is not the physical reality or Truth.
Kindly note that this is towards non of our SPN members but people who have no faith in God say that.

ਬਿਲਾਵਲੁ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
बिलावलु महला ५ ॥ 
Bilāval mėhlā 5. 
Bilaaval, Fifth Mehl: 

ਖੋਜਤ  ਖੋਜਤ  ਮੈ  ਫਿਰਾ  ਖੋਜਉ  ਬਨ  ਥਾਨ  ॥ 
खोजत खोजत मै फिरा खोजउ बन थान ॥ 
Kẖojaṯ kẖojaṯ mai firā kẖoja▫o ban thān. 
Searching, searching, I wander around searching, in the woods and other places. 

ਅਛਲ  ਅਛੇਦ  ਅਭੇਦ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਐਸੇ  ਭਗਵਾਨ  ॥੧॥ 
अछल अछेद अभेद प्रभ ऐसे भगवान ॥१॥ 
Acẖẖal acẖẖeḏ abẖeḏ parabẖ aise bẖagvān. ||1|| 
He is undeceivable, imperishable, inscrutable; such is my Lord God. ||1|| 

ਕਬ  ਦੇਖਉ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਆਪਨਾ  ਆਤਮ  ਕੈ  ਰੰਗਿ  ॥ 
कब देखउ प्रभु आपना आतम कै रंगि ॥ 
Kab ḏekẖ▫a▫u parabẖ āpnā āṯam kai rang. 
When shall I behold my God, and delight my soul? 

ਜਾਗਨ  ਤੇ  ਸੁਪਨਾ  ਭਲਾ  ਬਸੀਐ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਸੰਗਿ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
जागन ते सुपना भला बसीऐ प्रभ संगि ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Jāgan ṯe supnā bẖalā basī▫ai parabẖ sang. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
Even better than being awake, is the dream in which I dwell with God. ||1||Pause|| 

ਬਰਨ  ਆਸ੍ਰਮ  ਸਾਸਤ੍ਰ  ਸੁਨਉ  ਦਰਸਨ  ਕੀ  ਪਿਆਸ  ॥ 
बरन आस्रम सासत्र सुनउ दरसन की पिआस ॥ 
Baran āsram sāsṯar sun▫o ḏarsan kī pi▫ās. 
Listening to the Shaastras teaching about the four social classes and the four stages of life, I grow thirsty for the Blessed Vision of the Lord. 

ਰੂਪੁ  ਨ  ਰੇਖ  ਨ  ਪੰਚ  ਤਤ  ਠਾਕੁਰ  ਅਬਿਨਾਸ  ॥੨॥ 
रूपु न रेख न पंच तत ठाकुर अबिनास ॥२॥ 
Rūp na rekẖ na pancẖ ṯaṯ ṯẖākur abinās. ||2|| 
He has no form or outline, and He is not made of the five elements; our Lord and Master is imperishable. ||2|| 

ਓਹੁ  ਸਰੂਪੁ  ਸੰਤਨ  ਕਹਹਿ  ਵਿਰਲੇ  ਜੋਗੀਸੁਰ  ॥ 
ओहु सरूपु संतन कहहि विरले जोगीसुर ॥ 
Oh sarūp sanṯan kahėh virle jogīsur. 
How rare are those Saints and great Yogis, who describe the beautiful form of the Lord. 

ਕਰਿ  ਕਿਰਪਾ  ਜਾ  ਕਉ  ਮਿਲੇ  ਧਨਿ  ਧਨਿ  ਤੇ  ਈਸੁਰ  ॥੩॥ 
करि किरपा जा कउ मिले धनि धनि ते ईसुर ॥३॥ 
Kar kirpā jā ka▫o mile ḏẖan ḏẖan ṯe īsur. ||3|| 
Blessed, blessed are they, whom the Lord meets in His Mercy. ||3|| 

ਸੋ  ਅੰਤਰਿ  ਸੋ  ਬਾਹਰੇ  ਬਿਨਸੇ  ਤਹ  ਭਰਮਾ  ॥ 
सो अंतरि सो बाहरे बिनसे तह भरमा ॥ 
So anṯar so bāhre binse ṯah bẖarmā. 
They know that He is deep within, and outside as well; their doubts are dispelled. 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਤਿਸੁ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਭੇਟਿਆ  ਜਾ  ਕੇ  ਪੂਰਨ  ਕਰਮਾ  ॥੪॥੩੧॥੬੧॥ 
नानक तिसु प्रभु भेटिआ जा के पूरन करमा ॥४॥३१॥६१॥ 
Nānak ṯis parabẖ bẖeti▫ā jā ke pūran karmā. ||4||31||61|| 
O Nanak, God meets those, whose karma is perfect. ||4||31||61|| Bro why do you not give this fact that who is in is outside also.

As all forms are manifestations of God, so God is not restricted to a particular form.

As all matters are manifestation of God, Five Elements too are manifestation of God.

So in Five Elements and out of  them too, God exists.

Should das give qoutes from Shri Guru Granth sahib Ji, where God is told to be in Water, Earth, Sky etc. ?


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: ਦਸਮਗ੍ਰੰਥ 1:*

*Tuks in isolation deleted.*[SIZE=-1] Laslty why term sel/Aap is repeated ?in Self Mammon
,smaster self.Then in your interpetation we would have found aap coming only once
[/SIZE]


----------



## The Khalsa Fauj (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: ਦਸਮਗ੍ਰੰਥ 1:*

Term Aap is repeated to give extra importance to aap.

Pervading somewhere is separate from being those things. E.g. We can have air in a room but air isn't room. Same way, God is pervading everywhere but God isn't water or mountain or choohaa or billi or daddoo or whatever. If we go the route you are going, Sikhs will one day be praying to billlis and choohas and daddos and snakes, etc. like Hindus.

Based on your philosophy, tom. Sikhs will be reading:

Namo Choohaa, Namo Boohaa.
Namo Billi, Namo Delhi.
Namo Haathi, Namo Paathi.
Namo Pahari, Namo Kuhaari.
Namo Raajaa, No Vaajaa.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: ਦਸਮਗ੍ਰੰਥ 1:*

Gurfateh

Dear Brother,

We only know about Akal if Akal wants us to know. We do not have to pray as such as per Shri Guru Granth Sahib Ji too.
http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=1420&punjabi=t&id=60230[SIZE=-1]*
Tuks in isolation deleted. *
[/SIZE]


----------



## The Khalsa Fauj (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: ਦਸਮਗ੍ਰੰਥ 1:*

I already answered above query of yours. Being is something doesn't mean you are something. I am sitting inside my room, I am not room.

A flower has fragrance but fragrance isn't flower.

Same way, God is everywhere but creation isn't God. Gurbani says that creation is creation of God.

God is in trees but trees aren't God. You cut down trees but can God be cut? Why not? Because God is beyond the form but is present everywhere. Trees, etc. are all forms created by God. They aren't the ultimate truth. They are bound to destruction. God is not bound to destruction. That is why God is beyond the five elements. This is where you are failing to understand the Gurmat concept and keep linking back to old faith.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: ਦਸਮਗ੍ਰੰਥ 1:*

Gurfateh
Dear Brother, 

All forms are composed of God, they change form only at the will of God.

Page 1043, Line 15
ਗੁਰ ਸਬਦੀ ਸਭੁ ਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ਪਛਾਨਿਆ ॥
गुर सबदी सभु ब्रहमु पछानिआ ॥
Gur sabḏī sabẖ barahm pacẖẖāni▫ā.
Through the Guru's Shabad, I have realized that all is God.
*Guru Nanak Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok

We do not do anything.

When God wants manifestation of God as men cuts another manifestation as tree which appear to us as cut, while God is in Axe, God is in Tree and God is vacuum after tree is cut.
[/SIZE]ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੧  ਘਰੁ  ਦੂਜਾ  ੨  ॥ 
सिरीरागु महला १ घरु दूजा २ ॥ 
Sirīrāg mėhlā 1 gẖar ḏūjā 2. 
Siree Raag, First Mehl, Second House: 

ਆਪੇ  ਰਸੀਆ  ਆਪਿ  ਰਸੁ  ਆਪੇ  ਰਾਵਣਹਾਰੁ  ॥ 
आपे रसीआ आपि रसु आपे रावणहारु ॥ 
Āpe rasī▫ā āp ras āpe ravaṇhār. 
He Himself is the Enjoyer, and He Himself is the Enjoyment. He Himself is the Ravisher of all. 

ਆਪੇ  ਹੋਵੈ  ਚੋਲੜਾ  ਆਪੇ  ਸੇਜ  ਭਤਾਰੁ  ॥੧॥ 
आपे होवै चोलड़ा आपे सेज भतारु ॥१॥ 
Āpe hovai cẖolṛā āpe sej bẖaṯār. ||1|| 
He Himself is the Bride in her dress, He Himself is the Bridegroom on the bed. ||1|| 

ਰੰਗਿ  ਰਤਾ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਸਾਹਿਬੁ  ਰਵਿ  ਰਹਿਆ  ਭਰਪੂਰਿ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
रंगि रता मेरा साहिबु रवि रहिआ भरपूरि ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Rang raṯā merā sāhib rav rahi▫ā bẖarpūr. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
My Lord and Master is imbued with love; He is totally permeating and pervading all. ||1||Pause|| 

ਆਪੇ  ਮਾਛੀ  ਮਛੁਲੀ  ਆਪੇ  ਪਾਣੀ  ਜਾਲੁ  ॥ 
आपे माछी मछुली आपे पाणी जालु ॥ 
Āpe mācẖẖī macẖẖulī āpe pāṇī jāl. 
He Himself is the fisherman and the fish; He Himself is the water and the net. 

ਆਪੇ  ਜਾਲ  ਮਣਕੜਾ  ਆਪੇ  ਅੰਦਰਿ  ਲਾਲੁ  ॥੨॥ 
आपे जाल मणकड़ा आपे अंदरि लालु ॥२॥ 
Āpe jāl maṇkaṛā āpe anḏar lāl. ||2|| 
He Himself is the sinker, and He Himself is the bait. ||2|| 

ਆਪੇ  ਬਹੁ  ਬਿਧਿ  ਰੰਗੁਲਾ  ਸਖੀਏ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਲਾਲੁ  ॥ 
आपे बहु बिधि रंगुला सखीए मेरा लालु ॥ 
Āpe baho biḏẖ rangulā sakẖī▫e merā lāl. 
He Himself loves in so many ways. O sister soul-brides, He is my Beloved. 

ਨਿਤ  ਰਵੈ  ਸੋਹਾਗਣੀ  ਦੇਖੁ  ਹਮਾਰਾ  ਹਾਲੁ  ॥੩॥ 
नित रवै सोहागणी देखु हमारा हालु ॥३॥ 
Niṯ ravai sohāgaṇī ḏekẖ hamārā hāl. ||3|| 
He continually ravishes and enjoys the happy soul-brides; just look at the plight I am in without Him! ||3|| 

ਪ੍ਰਣਵੈ  ਨਾਨਕੁ  ਬੇਨਤੀ  ਤੂ  ਸਰਵਰੁ  ਤੂ  ਹੰਸੁ  ॥ 
प्रणवै नानकु बेनती तू सरवरु तू हंसु ॥ 
Paraṇvai Nānak benṯī ṯū sarvar ṯū hans. 
Prays Nanak, please hear my prayer: You are the pool, and You are the soul-swan. 

ਕਉਲੁ  ਤੂ  ਹੈ  ਕਵੀਆ  ਤੂ  ਹੈ  ਆਪੇ  ਵੇਖਿ  ਵਿਗਸੁ  ॥੪॥੨੫॥ 
कउलु तू है कवीआ तू है आपे वेखि विगसु ॥४॥२५॥ 
Ka▫ul ṯū hai kavī▫ā ṯū hai āpe vekẖ vigas. ||4||25|| 
You are the lotus flower of the day and You are the water-lily of the night. You Yourself behold them, and blossom forth in bliss. ||4||25||


----------



## The Khalsa Fauj (Oct 17, 2009)

Above Shabad is a bit long, proper arths will be done in future. Gurbani doesn't contradict itself from place to place. Thanks for posting that shabad so proper translation could be created.

Bring more shabads like that so those could also be translated.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Oct 17, 2009)

Gurfateh

Brother when some one say during night, this is night and during day, it is day. It may not mean contradiction.

Gurbani caters people from diverse background. So in each specific need, there is a specific answer/fullfilment.


----------



## The Khalsa Fauj (Oct 17, 2009)

Core philosopies of gurmat remain same.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Oct 17, 2009)

Gurfateh


The Khalsa Fauj said:


> Core philosopies of gurmat remain same.


Agreed sir but ways are changed for preaching to the heterogeneous world.


----------



## The Khalsa Fauj (Oct 17, 2009)

If you agree then why are you debating? Core philosophy of Gurmat is Ika Baani Ik Gur Ikko Shabad Veechar.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 18, 2009)

And Bani IK, Gur Ikko, Ikko Shabad Vichaar remians the same whether its day, night, evening, shaam,  sikhar dupehreh, adhee raat, winter, autumn, summer, or spring...even in Space where there are no seasons, days and nights..Gurmatt Core remains the same.Unchanging..Consistent..timeless..forever ..


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 18, 2009)

Vijaydeep quotes,


> there no one in existence other then God.



Jab āpan āp āp pārbarahm. 
When the Supreme Lord Himself was Himself All-in-all, 

Ŧab moh kahā kis hovaṯ bẖaram. 
then where was emotional attachment, and who had doubts?


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 18, 2009)

Vijaydeep 





> Is not God omnipotent ?


Yes He is.

Sarab kala samrath prabh pooray gurdev (rehao)  Ang 811 Line 5 Bilawal M.5
(God is omnipotent, possessing all powers; He is obtained thru the Perfect Divine Guru)

Namo Sarab Gianang, Namo Sarab Taanang  (Jaap Sahib)
(I bow to you the All-Knowing (omniscient); the Omnipotent (All Powerful) I bow to you.

Sarab Layak, Sarab Ghaik, Sarab ko Pritpaar  (Jaap Sahib)
[He can do everything (Omnipotent) and is the sustainer of everything.


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 18, 2009)

> [SIZE=-1]So going for pure form of God or for mammon form of God, is in control of God. We should not have reservation to salute the God, when same is in mammon form.
> 
> Forgive das  for any mistake.



I was once told that a Sai Baba Centre has photographs of all the Spiritual Masters from all faiths and even Guru Nanak's photo was hung. And all the photos without exception had vibhuti (ash) on the forehead. 

RSS has Guru Nanak's photo with OM sign attached to it. 

Vijaydeep Singh Ji,

There are reasons why we object to these kind of things. You see, to assure our innocent kids don't get confused and think everything is eventually God so therefore OM equals EK OANGKAR, we need to show them the differences until they are old enough to make rational decisions.

As you know that real devotion is only 5% or even less, the rest is showmanship which will eventually mislead and victimize. How many times have we been cheated by fake 'Sants' who not only rob us of money and properties but also take our village women for their pleasures. So can we then say that we should allow these things to happen to us?

Kindly give your comments.


[/SIZE]


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 18, 2009)

*Aklee Sahib Sewaiye* = Use your akal (brains/wisdom) to serve God/Guru. *Ang 1245*

Everything is in his Hukam. but as infants, milk is provided automatically. As we grow up as children. we ask and it is given. As we grow older, we are told to find a job and stand on out own feet. After that, we are still following his Hukam as the Lions do. All is in His Hukam but the rules keep changing. We have to use our Buddhi to avoid being hurt.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 4, 2009)

Gurfateh



  Brother!

  Only one Guru(God) One voice of that God and one Thought of that God.

  Some more examples for you.

(੧੨੫-੧੬, ਮਾਝ, ਮ੩)
ਆਪੇ*ਮਾਇਆ**ਆਪ*ੇ ਛਾਇਆ ॥
aapae maaeiaa aapae shhaaeiaa ||
He Himself is Maya, and He Himself is the Illusion.
*16* Maajh Guru Amar Das


(੧੨੫-੧੬, ਮਾਝ, ਮ੩)
ਆਪੇ ਮੋਹੁ ਸਭੁ ਜਗਤੁ ਉਪਾਇਆ ॥
aapae mohu sabh jagath oupaaeiaa ||
He Himself has generated emotional attachment throughout the entire universe.
*16* Maajh Guru Amar Das


(੧੨੫-੧੭, ਮਾਝ, ਮ੩)
ਆਪੇ ਗੁਣਦਾਤਾ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਵੈ ਆਪੇ ਆਖਿ ਸੁਣਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੫॥
aapae gunadhaathaa gun gaavai aapae aakh sunaavaniaa ||5||
He Himself is the Giver of Virtue; He Himself sings the Lord's Glorious Praises. He chants them and causes them to be heard. ||5||
*17* Maajh Guru Amar Das


(੧੨੫-੧੭, ਮਾਝ, ਮ੩)
ਆਪੇ ਕਰੇ ਕਰਾਏ ਆਪੇ ॥
aapae karae karaaeae aapae ||
He Himself acts, and causes others to act.
*17* Maajh Guru Amar Das


(੧੨੫-੧੮, ਮਾਝ, ਮ੩)
ਆਪੇ ਥਾਪਿ ਉਥਾਪੇ ਆਪੇ ॥
aapae thhaap outhhaapae aapae ||
He Himself establishes and disestablishes.
*18* Maajh Guru Amar Das


(੧੨੫-੧੮, ਮਾਝ, ਮ੩)
ਤੁਝ ਤੇ ਬਾਹਰਿ ਕਛੂ ਨ ਹੋਵੈ ਤੂੰ ਆਪੇ ਕਾਰੈ ਲਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੬॥
thujh thae baahar kashhoo n hovai thoon aapae kaarai laavaniaa ||6||
Without You, nothing can be done. You Yourself have engaged all in their tasks. ||6||
*18* Maajh Guru Amar Das 
  (Ang 125)



(੨੮੪-੮, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਨਾਨਾ ਰੂਪ*ਨਾਨਾ*ਜਾ ਕੇ ਰੰਗ ॥
naanaa roop naanaa jaa kae rang ||
Many are His forms; many are His colors.
*8* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੮੪-੮, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਨਾਨਾ ਭੇਖ ਕਰਹਿ ਇਕ ਰੰਗ ॥
naanaa bhaekh karehi eik rang ||
Many are the appearances which He assumes, and yet He is still the One.
*8* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੮੪-੮, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਨਾਨਾ ਬਿਧਿ ਕੀਨੋ ਬਿਸਥਾਰੁ ॥
naanaa bidhh keeno bisathhaar ||
In so many ways, He has extended Himself.
*8* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੮੪-੯, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਅਬਿਨਾਸੀ ਏਕੰਕਾਰੁ ॥
prabh abinaasee eaekankaar ||
The Eternal Lord God is the One, the Creator.
*9* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev
  (Ang 284)
(੯੪੪-੧੩, ਰਾਮਕਲੀ, ਮ੧)
ਪਵਨ ਕਾ ਵਾਸਾ ਸੁੰਨ ਨਿਵਾਸਾ ਅਕਲ ਕਲਾ ਧਰ ਸੋਈ ॥
pavan kaa vaasaa sunn nivaasaa akal kalaa dhhar soee ||
The* air *is the dwelling place of the absolute Lord. He has no qualities; He has all qualities.
*13* Raamkalee Guru Nanak De 
  (Ang 944)

(੧੧੭-੮, ਮਾਝ, ਮ੩)
ਮਾਝ ਮਹਲਾ ੩ ॥
maajh mehalaa 3 ||
Maajh, Third Mehl:
*8* null null


(੧੧੭-੮, ਮਾਝ, ਮ੩)
ਉਤਪਤਿ ਪਰਲਉ ਸਬਦੇ ਹੋਵੈ ॥
outhapath paralo sabadhae hovai ||
Creation and destruction happen through the Word of the Shabad.
*8* Maajh Guru Amar Das


(੧੧੭-੮, ਮਾਝ, ਮ੩)
ਸਬਦੇ ਹੀ ਫਿਰਿ ਓਪਤਿ ਹੋਵੈ ॥
sabadhae hee fir oupath hovai ||
Through the Shabad, creation happens again.
*8* Maajh Guru Amar Das


(੧੧੭-੮, ਮਾਝ, ਮ੩)
ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਵਰਤੈ ਸਭੁ ਆਪੇ ਸਚਾ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਉਪਾਇ ਸਮਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੧॥
guramukh varathai sabh aapae sachaa guramukh oupaae samaavaniaa ||1||
The Gurmukh knows that the True Lord is all-pervading. The Gurmukh understands creation and merger. ||1||
*8* Maajh Guru Amar Das


(੧੧੭-੯, ਮਾਝ, ਮ੩)
ਹਉ ਵਾਰੀ ਜੀਉ ਵਾਰੀ ਗੁਰੁ ਪੂਰਾ ਮੰਨਿ ਵਸਾਵਣਿਆ ॥
ho vaaree jeeo vaaree gur pooraa mann vasaavaniaa ||
I am a sacrifice, my soul is a sacrifice, to those who enshrine the Perfect Guru within their minds.
*9* Maajh Guru Amar Das


(੧੧੭-੯, ਮਾਝ, ਮ੩)
ਗੁਰ ਤੇ ਸਾਤਿ ਭਗਤਿ ਕਰੇ ਦਿਨੁ ਰਾਤੀ ਗੁਣ ਕਹਿ ਗੁਣੀ ਸਮਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
gur thae saath bhagath karae dhin raathee gun kehi gunee samaavaniaa ||1|| rehaao ||
From the Guru comes peace and tranquility; worship Him with devotion, day and night. Chanting His Glorious Praises, merge into the Glorious Lord. ||1||Pause||
*9* Maajh Guru Amar Das


(੧੧੭-੧੦, ਮਾਝ, ਮ੩)
ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਧਰਤੀ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਪਾਣੀ ॥
guramukh dhharathee guramukh paanee ||
The Gurmukh sees the Lord on the earth, and the Gurmukh sees Him in the water.
*10* Maajh Guru Amar Das


(੧੧੭-੧੧, ਮਾਝ, ਮ੩)
ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਪਵਣੁ ਬੈਸੰਤਰੁ ਖੇਲੈ ਵਿਡਾਣੀ ॥
guramukh pavan baisanthar khaelai viddaanee ||
The Gurmukh sees Him in *wind* and fire; such is the wonder of His Play.
*11* Maajh Guru Amar Das


(੧੧੭-੧੧, ਮਾਝ, ਮ੩)
ਸੋ ਨਿਗੁਰਾ ਜੋ ਮਰਿ ਮਰਿ ਜੰਮੈ ਨਿਗੁਰੇ ਆਵਣ ਜਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੨॥
so niguraa jo mar mar janmai nigurae aavan jaavaniaa ||2||
One who has no Guru, dies over and over again, only to be re-born. One who has no Guru continues coming and going in reincarnation. ||2||
*11* Maajh Guru Amar Das


(੧੧੭-੧੨, ਮਾਝ, ਮ੩)
ਤਿਨਿ ਕਰਤੈ ਇਕੁ ਖੇਲੁ ਰਚਾਇਆ ॥
thin karathai eik khael rachaaeiaa ||
The One Creator has set this play in motion.
*12* Maajh Guru Amar Das


(੧੧੭-੧੨, ਮਾਝ, ਮ੩)
ਕਾਇਆ ਸਰੀਰੈ ਵਿਚਿ ਸਭੁ ਕਿਛੁ ਪਾਇਆ ॥
kaaeiaa sareerai vich sabh kishh paaeiaa ||
In the frame of the human body, He has placed all things.
*12* Maajh Guru Amar Das


(੧੧੭-੧੨, ਮਾਝ, ਮ੩)
ਸਬਦਿ ਭੇਦਿ ਕੋਈ ਮਹਲੁ ਪਾਏ ਮਹਲੇ ਮਹਲਿ ਬੁਲਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੩॥
sabadh bhaedh koee mehal paaeae mehalae mehal bulaavaniaa ||3||
Those few who are pierced through by the Word of the Shabad, obtain the Mansion of the Lord's Presence. He calls them into His Wondrous Palace. ||3||
*12* Maajh Guru Amar Das


(੧੧੭-੧੩, ਮਾਝ, ਮ੩)
ਸਚਾ ਸਾਹੁ ਸਚੇ ਵਣਜਾਰੇ ॥
sachaa saahu sachae vanajaarae ||
True is the Banker, and true are His traders.
*13* Maajh Guru Amar Das


(੧੧੭-੧੩, ਮਾਝ, ਮ੩)
ਸਚੁ ਵਣੰਜਹਿ ਗੁਰ ਹੇਤਿ ਅਪਾਰੇ ॥
sach vananjehi gur haeth apaarae ||
They purchase Truth, with infinite love for the Guru.
*13* Maajh Guru Amar Das


(੧੧੭-੧੪, ਮਾਝ, ਮ੩)
ਸਚੁ ਵਿਹਾਝਹਿ ਸਚੁ ਕਮਾਵਹਿ ਸਚੋ ਸਚੁ ਕਮਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੪॥
sach vihaajhehi sach kamaavehi sacho sach kamaavaniaa ||4||
They deal in Truth, and they practice Truth. They earn Truth, and only Truth. ||4||
*14* Maajh Guru Amar Das


(੧੧੭-੧੪, ਮਾਝ, ਮ੩)
ਬਿਨੁ ਰਾਸੀ ਕੋ ਵਥੁ ਕਿਉ ਪਾਏ ॥
bin raasee ko vathh kio paaeae ||
Without investment capital, how can anyone acquire merchandise?
*14* Maajh Guru Amar Das


(੧੧੭-੧੪, ਮਾਝ, ਮ੩)
ਮਨਮੁਖ ਭੂਲੇ ਲੋਕ ਸਬਾਏ ॥
manamukh bhoolae lok sabaaeae ||
The self-willed manmukhs have all gone astray.
*14* Maajh Guru Amar Das


(੧੧੭-੧੫, ਮਾਝ, ਮ੩)
ਬਿਨੁ ਰਾਸੀ ਸਭ ਖਾਲੀ ਚਲੇ ਖਾਲੀ ਜਾਇ ਦੁਖੁ ਪਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੫॥
bin raasee sabh khaalee chalae khaalee jaae dhukh paavaniaa ||5||
Without true wealth, everyone goes empty-handed; going empty-handed, they suffer in pain. ||5||
*15* Maajh Guru Amar Das


(੧੧੭-੧੫, ਮਾਝ, ਮ੩)
ਇਕਿ ਸਚੁ ਵਣੰਜਹਿ ਗੁਰ ਸਬਦਿ ਪਿਆਰੇ ॥
eik sach vananjehi gur sabadh piaarae ||
They save themselves, and save all their ancestors as well.
*15* Maajh Guru Amar Das


(੧੧੭-੧੬, ਮਾਝ, ਮ੩)
ਆਪਿ ਤਰਹਿ ਸਗਲੇ ਕੁਲ ਤਾਰੇ ॥
aap tharehi sagalae kul thaarae ||
They save themselves, and save all their ancestors as well.
*16* Maajh Guru Amar Das


(੧੧੭-੧੬, ਮਾਝ, ਮ੩)
ਆਏ ਸੇ ਪਰਵਾਣੁ ਹੋਏ ਮਿਲਿ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਸੁਖੁ ਪਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੬॥
aaeae sae paravaan hoeae mil preetham sukh paavaniaa ||6||
Very auspicious is the coming of those who meet their Beloved and find peace. ||6||
*16* Maajh Guru Amar Das


(੧੧੭-੧੭, ਮਾਝ, ਮ੩)
ਅੰਤਰਿ ਵਸਤੁ ਮੂੜਾ ਬਾਹਰੁ ਭਾਲੇ ॥
anthar vasath moorraa baahar bhaalae ||
Deep within the self is the secret, but the fool looks for it outside.
*17* Maajh Guru Amar Das


(੧੧੭-੧੭, ਮਾਝ, ਮ੩)
ਮਨਮੁਖ ਅੰਧੇ ਫਿਰਹਿ ਬੇਤਾਲੇ ॥
manamukh andhhae firehi baethaalae ||
The blind self-willed manmukhs wander around like demons;
*17* Maajh Guru Amar Das


(੧੧੭-੧੭, ਮਾਝ, ਮ੩)
ਜਿਥੈ ਵਥੁ ਹੋਵੈ ਤਿਥਹੁ ਕੋਇ ਨ ਪਾਵੈ ਮਨਮੁਖ ਭਰਮਿ ਭੁਲਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੭॥
jithhai vathh hovai thithhahu koe n paavai manamukh bharam bhulaavaniaa ||7||
but where the secret is, there, they do not find it. The manmukhs are deluded by doubt. ||7||
*17* Maajh Guru Amar Das


(੧੧੭-੧੮, ਮਾਝ, ਮ੩)
ਆਪੇ ਦੇਵੈ ਸਬਦਿ ਬੁਲਾਏ ॥
aapae dhaevai sabadh bulaaeae ||
He Himself calls us, and bestows the Word of the Shabad.
*18* Maajh Guru Amar Das


(੧੧੭-੧੮, ਮਾਝ, ਮ੩)
ਮਹਲੀ ਮਹਲਿ ਸਹਜ ਸੁਖੁ ਪਾਏ ॥
mehalee mehal sehaj sukh paaeae ||
O Nanak, she obtains the glorious greatness of the Naam; she hears it again and again, and she meditates on it. ||8||13||14||
*18* Maajh Guru Amar Das


(੧੧੭-੧੮, ਮਾਝ, ਮ੩)
ਨਾਨਕ ਨਾਮਿ ਮਿਲੈ ਵਡਿਆਈ ਆਪੇ ਸੁਣਿ ਸੁਣਿ ਧਿਆਵਣਿਆ ॥੮॥੧੩॥੧੪॥
naanak naam milai vaddiaaee aapae sun sun dhhiaavaniaa ||8||13||14||
O Nanak, she obtains the glorious greatness of the Naam; she hears it again and again, and she meditates on it. ||8||13||14||
*18* Maajh Guru Amar Das
  (Ang 117)


(੩੨੯-੧੬, ਗਉੜੀ, ਭਗਤਕਬੀਰਜੀ)
ਗਉੜੀ ਕਬੀਰ ਜੀ ॥
gourree kabeer jee ||
Gauree, Kabeer Jee:
*15* null null


(੩੨੯-੧੬, ਗਉੜੀ, ਭਗਤਕਬੀਰਜੀ)
ਆਪੇ ਪਾਵਕੁ ਆਪੇ ਪਵਨਾ ॥
aapae paavak aapae pavanaa ||
He Himself is the fire, and He Himself is the *wind*.
*16* Gaurhee Saint Kabir
  (Ang 329)

(੧੦੨੮-੪, ਮਾਰੂ, ਮ੧)
ਸ੍ਰਿਸਟਿ ਉਪਾਇ ਰਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਛਾਜੈ ॥
srisatt oupaae rehae prabh shhaajai ||
Creating the Universe, God remains diffused throughout it.
*4* Maaroo Guru Nanak Dev


(੧੦੨੮-੪, ਮਾਰੂ, ਮ੧)
ਪਉਣ ਪਾਣੀ ਬੈਸੰਤਰੁ ਗਾਜੈ ॥
poun paanee baisanthar gaajai ||
In the *wind*, water and fire, He vibrates and resounds.
*4* Maaroo Guru Nanak Dev
  (Ang 1028)

(੨੯੪-੧, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਬਨਿ ਤਿਨਿ ਪਰਬਤਿ ਹੈ ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ॥
ban thin parabath hai paarabreham ||
In the forests, fields and mountains, He is the Supreme Lord God.
*1* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੧, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਜੈਸੀ ਆਗਿਆ ਤੈਸਾ ਕਰਮੁ ॥
jaisee aagiaa thaisaa karam ||
As He orders, so do His creatures act.
*1* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੧, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਪਉਣ ਪਾਣੀ ਬੈਸੰਤਰ ਮਾਹਿ ॥
poun paanee baisanthar maahi ||
He permeates the winds and the waters.
*1* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੨, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਚਾਰਿ ਕੁੰਟ ਦਹ ਦਿਸੇ ਸਮਾਹਿ ॥
chaar kuntt dheh dhisae samaahi ||
He is pervading in the four corners and in the ten directions.
*2* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੨, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਤਿਸ ਤੇ ਭਿੰਨ ਨਹੀ ਕੋ ਠਾਉ ॥
this thae bhinn nehee ko thaao ||
Without Him, there is no place at all.
*2* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੨, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਸੁਖੁ ਪਾਉ ॥੨॥
gur prasaadh naanak sukh paao ||2||
By Guru's Grace, O Nanak, peace is obtained. ||2||
*2* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev 

(੨੯੪-੨, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਬੇਦ ਪੁਰਾਨ ਸਿੰਮ੍ਰਿਤਿ ਮਹਿ ਦੇਖੁ ॥
baedh puraan sinmrith mehi dhaekh ||
See Him in the Vedas, the Puraanas and the Simritees.
*2* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੩, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਸਸੀਅਰ ਸੂਰ ਨਖ੍ਯ੍ਯਤ੍ਰ ਮਹਿ ਏਕੁ ॥
saseear soor nakhyathr mehi eaek ||
In the moon, the sun and the stars, He is the One.
*3* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੩, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਬਾਣੀ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕੀ ਸਭੁ ਕੋ ਬੋਲੈ ॥
baanee prabh kee sabh ko bolai ||
The Bani of God's Word is spoken by everyone.
*3* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੩, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਆਪਿ ਅਡੋਲੁ ਨ ਕਬਹੂ ਡੋਲੈ ॥
aap addol n kabehoo ddolai ||
He Himself is unwavering - He never wavers.
*3* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੪, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਸਰਬ ਕਲਾ ਕਰਿ ਖੇਲੈ ਖੇਲ ॥
sarab kalaa kar khaelai khael ||
With absolute power, He plays His play.
*4* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੪, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਮੋਲਿ ਨ ਪਾਈਐ ਗੁਣਹ ਅਮੋਲ ॥
mol n paaeeai guneh amol ||
His value cannot be estimated; His virtues are invaluable.
*4* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੪, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਸਰਬ ਜੋਤਿ ਮਹਿ ਜਾ ਕੀ ਜੋਤਿ ॥
sarab joth mehi jaa kee joth ||
In all light, is His Light.
*4* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੫, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਧਾਰਿ ਰਹਿਓ ਸੁਆਮੀ ਓਤਿ ਪੋਤਿ ॥
dhhaar rehiou suaamee outh poth ||
The Lord and Master supports the weave of the fabric of the universe.
*5* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੫, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਗੁਰ ਪਰਸਾਦਿ ਭਰਮ ਕਾ ਨਾਸੁ ॥
gur parasaadh bharam kaa naas ||
By Guru's Grace, doubt is dispelled.
*5* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੫, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਨਾਨਕ ਤਿਨ ਮਹਿ ਏਹੁ ਬਿਸਾਸੁ ॥੩॥
naanak thin mehi eaehu bisaas ||3||
O Nanak, this faith is firmly implanted within. ||3||
*5* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੬, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਸੰਤ ਜਨਾ ਕਾ ਪੇਖਨੁ ਸਭੁ ਬ੍ਰਹਮ ॥
santh janaa kaa paekhan sabh breham ||
In the eye of the Saint, everything is God.
*6* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੬, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਸੰਤ ਜਨਾ ਕੈ ਹਿਰਦੈ ਸਭਿ ਧਰਮ ॥
santh janaa kai hiradhai sabh dhharam ||
In the heart of the Saint, everything is Dharma.
*6* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੬, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਸੰਤ ਜਨਾ ਸੁਨਹਿ ਸੁਭ ਬਚਨ ॥
santh janaa sunehi subh bachan ||
The Saint hears words of goodness.
*6* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੭, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਸਰਬ ਬਿਆਪੀ ਰਾਮ ਸੰਗਿ ਰਚਨ ॥
sarab biaapee raam sang rachan ||
He is absorbed in the All-pervading Lord.
*7* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੭, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਜਿਨਿ ਜਾਤਾ ਤਿਸ ਕੀ ਇਹ ਰਹਤ ॥
jin jaathaa this kee eih rehath ||
This is the way of life of one who knows God.
*7* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੭, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਸਤਿ ਬਚਨ ਸਾਧੂ ਸਭਿ ਕਹਤ ॥
sath bachan saadhhoo sabh kehath ||
True are all the words spoken by the Holy.
*7* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੭, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਜੋ ਜੋ ਹੋਇ ਸੋਈ ਸੁਖੁ ਮਾਨੈ ॥
jo jo hoe soee sukh maanai ||
Whatever happens, he peacefully accepts.
*7* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੮, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਕਰਨ ਕਰਾਵਨਹਾਰੁ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਜਾਨੈ ॥
karan karaavanehaar prabh jaanai ||
He knows God as the Doer, the Cause of causes.
*8* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੮, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਅੰਤਰਿ ਬਸੇ ਬਾਹਰਿ ਭੀ ਓਹੀ ॥
anthar basae baahar bhee ouhee ||
He dwells inside, and outside as well.
*8* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੮, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਨਾਨਕ ਦਰਸਨੁ ਦੇਖਿ ਸਭ ਮੋਹੀ ॥੪॥
naanak dharasan dhaekh sabh mohee ||4||
O Nanak, beholding the Blessed Vision of His Darshan, all are fascinated. ||4||
*8* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੯, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਆਪਿ ਸਤਿ ਕੀਆ ਸਭੁ ਸਤਿ ॥
aap sath keeaa sabh sath ||
He Himself is True, and all that He has made is True.
*9* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੯, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਤਿਸੁ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਤੇ ਸਗਲੀ ਉਤਪਤਿ ॥
this prabh thae sagalee outhapath ||
The entire creation came from God.
*9* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੯, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਤਿਸੁ ਭਾਵੈ ਤਾ ਕਰੇ ਬਿਸਥਾਰੁ ॥
this bhaavai thaa karae bisathhaar ||
As it pleases Him, He creates the expanse.
*9* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੧੦, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਤਿਸੁ ਭਾਵੈ ਤਾ ਏਕੰਕਾਰੁ ॥
this bhaavai thaa eaekankaar ||
As it pleases Him, He becomes the One and Only again.
*10* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੧੦, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਅਨਿਕ ਕਲਾ ਲਖੀ ਨਹ ਜਾਇ ॥
anik kalaa lakhee neh jaae ||
His powers are so numerous, they cannot be known.
*10* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੧੦, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਜਿਸੁ ਭਾਵੈ ਤਿਸੁ ਲਏ ਮਿਲਾਇ ॥
jis bhaavai this leae milaae ||
As it pleases Him, He merges us into Himself again.
*10* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੧੧, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਕਵਨ ਨਿਕਟਿ ਕਵਨ ਕਹੀਐ ਦੂਰਿ ॥
kavan nikatt kavan keheeai dhoor ||
Who is near, and who is far away?
*11* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੧੧, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਆਪੇ ਆਪਿ ਆਪ ਭਰਪੂਰਿ ॥
aapae aap aap bharapoor ||
He Himself is Himself pervading everywhere.
*11* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੧੧, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਅੰਤਰਗਤਿ ਜਿਸੁ ਆਪਿ ਜਨਾਏ ॥
antharagath jis aap janaaeae ||
One whom God causes to know that He is within the heart
*11* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੧੨, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਨਾਨਕ ਤਿਸੁ ਜਨ ਆਪਿ ਬੁਝਾਏ ॥੫॥
naanak this jan aap bujhaaeae ||5||
- O Nanak, He causes that person to understand Him. ||5||
*12* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੧੨, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਸਰਬ ਭੂਤ ਆਪਿ ਵਰਤਾਰਾ ॥
sarab bhooth aap varathaaraa ||
In *all form*s, He Himself is pervading.
*12* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੧੨, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਸਰਬ ਨੈਨ ਆਪਿ ਪੇਖਨਹਾਰਾ ॥
sarab nain aap paekhanehaaraa ||
Through all eyes, He Himself is watching.
*12* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੧੨, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਸਗਲ ਸਮਗ੍ਰੀ ਜਾ ਕਾ ਤਨਾ ॥
sagal samagree jaa kaa thanaa ||
All the creation is His Body.
*12* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੧੩, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਆਪਨ ਜਸੁ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਸੁਨਾ ॥
aapan jas aap hee sunaa ||
He Himself listens to His Own Praise.
*13* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੧੩, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਆਵਨ ਜਾਨੁ ਇਕੁ ਖੇਲੁ ਬਨਾਇਆ ॥
aavan jaan eik khael banaaeiaa ||
The One has created the drama of coming and going.
*13* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੧੩, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਆਗਿਆਕਾਰੀ ਕੀਨੀ ਮਾਇਆ ॥
aagiaakaaree keenee maaeiaa ||
He made Maya subservient to His Will.
*13* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੧੪, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਸਭ ਕੈ ਮਧਿ ਅਲਿਪਤੋ ਰਹੈ ॥
sabh kai madhh alipatho rehai ||
In the midst of all, He remains unattached.
*14* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੧੪, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਜੋ ਕਿਛੁ ਕਹਣਾ ਸੁ ਆਪੇ ਕਹੈ ॥
jo kishh kehanaa s aapae kehai ||
Whatever is said, He Himself says.
*14* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੧੪, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਆਗਿਆ ਆਵੈ ਆਗਿਆ ਜਾਇ ॥
aagiaa aavai aagiaa jaae ||
By His Will we come, and by His Will we go.
*14* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੧੫, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਨਾਨਕ ਜਾ ਭਾਵੈ ਤਾ ਲਏ ਸਮਾਇ ॥੬॥
naanak jaa bhaavai thaa leae samaae ||6||
O Nanak, when it pleases Him, then He absorbs us into Himself. ||6||
*15* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੧੫, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਇਸ ਤੇ ਹੋਇ ਸੁ ਨਾਹੀ ਬੁਰਾ ॥
eis thae hoe s naahee buraa ||
If it comes from Him, it cannot be bad.
*15* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੧੫, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਓਰੈ ਕਹਹੁ ਕਿਨੈ ਕਛੁ ਕਰਾ ॥
ourai kehahu kinai kashh karaa ||
Other than Him, who can do anything?
*15* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੧੬, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਆਪਿ ਭਲਾ ਕਰਤੂਤਿ ਅਤਿ ਨੀਕੀ ॥
aap bhalaa karathooth ath neekee ||
He Himself is good; His actions are the very best.
*16* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੧੬, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਆਪੇ ਜਾਨੈ ਅਪਨੇ ਜੀ ਕੀ ॥
aapae jaanai apanae jee kee ||
He Himself knows His Own Being.
*16* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੧੬, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਆਪਿ ਸਾਚੁ ਧਾਰੀ ਸਭ ਸਾਚੁ ॥
aap saach dhhaaree sabh saach ||
He Himself is True, and all that He has established is True.
*16* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੧੬, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਓਤਿ ਪੋਤਿ ਆਪਨ ਸੰਗਿ ਰਾਚੁ ॥
outh poth aapan sang raach ||
Through and through, He is blended with His creation.
*16* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੧੭, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਤਾ ਕੀ ਗਤਿ ਮਿਤਿ ਕਹੀ ਨ ਜਾਇ ॥
thaa kee gath mith kehee n jaae ||
His state and extent cannot be described.
*17* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੧੭, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਦੂਸਰ ਹੋਇ ਤ ਸੋਝੀ ਪਾਇ ॥
dhoosar hoe th sojhee paae ||
If there were another like Him, then only he could understand Him.
*17* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੧੭, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਤਿਸ ਕਾ ਕੀਆ ਸਭੁ ਪਰਵਾਨੁ ॥
this kaa keeaa sabh paravaan ||
His actions are all approved and accepted.
*17* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੧੮, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਇਹੁ ਜਾਨੁ ॥੭॥
gur prasaadh naanak eihu jaan ||7||
By Guru's Grace, O Nanak, this is known. ||7||
*18* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੧੮, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਜੋ ਜਾਨੈ ਤਿਸੁ ਸਦਾ ਸੁਖੁ ਹੋਇ ॥
jo jaanai this sadhaa sukh hoe ||
One who knows Him, obtains everlasting peace.
*18* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੧੮, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਆਪਿ ਮਿਲਾਇ ਲਏ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਸੋਇ ॥
aap milaae leae prabh soe ||
God blends that one into Himself.
*18* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੧੯, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਓਹੁ ਧਨਵੰਤੁ ਕੁਲਵੰਤੁ ਪਤਿਵੰਤੁ ॥
ouhu dhhanavanth kulavanth pathivanth ||
He is wealth and prosperous, and of noble birth.
*19* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੧੯, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਜੀਵਨ ਮੁਕਤਿ ਜਿਸੁ ਰਿਦੈ ਭਗਵੰਤੁ ॥
jeevan mukath jis ridhai bhagavanth ||
He is Jivan Mukta - liberated while yet alive; the Lord God abides in his heart.
*19* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev


(੨੯੪-੧੯, ਗਉੜੀਸੁਖਮਨੀ, ਮ੫)
ਧੰਨੁ ਧੰਨੁ ਧੰਨੁ ਜਨੁ ਆਇਆ ॥
dhhann dhhann dhhann jan aaeiaa ||
Blessed, blessed, blessed is the coming of that humble being;
*19* Gaurhee Sukhmanee Guru Arjan Dev

  (Ang 294)


(੯੧੩-੧੬, ਰਾਮਕਲੀ, ਮ੫)
ਈਹਾ ਊਹਾ ਏਕੈ ਓਹੀ ॥
eehaa oohaa eaekai ouhee ||
Here and there, only the One God exists.
*16* Raamkalee Guru Arjan Dev


(੯੧੩-੧੭, ਰਾਮਕਲੀ, ਮ੫)
ਜਤ ਕਤ ਦੇਖੀਐ ਤਤ ਤਤ ਤੋਹੀ ॥
jath kath dhaekheeai thath thath thohee ||
Wherever I look, there You are.
*17* Raamkalee Guru Arjan Dev


(੯੧੩-੧੭, ਰਾਮਕਲੀ, ਮ੫)
ਤਿਸੁ ਸੇਵਤ ਮਨਿ ਆਲਸੁ ਕਰੈ ॥
this saevath man aalas karai ||
My mind is reluctant to serve Him;
*17* Raamkalee Guru Arjan Dev


(੯੧੩-੧੭, ਰਾਮਕਲੀ, ਮ੫)
ਜਿਸੁ ਵਿਸਰਿਐ ਇਕ ਨਿਮਖ ਨ ਸਰੈ ॥੭॥
jis visariai eik nimakh n sarai ||7||
forgetting Him, I cannot survive, even for an instant. ||7||
*17* Raamkalee Guru Arjan Dev 
  (Ang 913)
(੪੫੭-੪, ਆਸਾ, ਮ੫)
ਨਹ ਦੂਰਿ ਸਦਾ *ਹਦੂਰ*ਿ ਠਾਕੁਰੁ ਦਹ ਦਿਸ ਪੂਰਨੁ ਸਦ ਸਦਾ ॥
neh dhoor sadhaa hadhoor thaakur dheh dhis pooran sadh sadhaa ||
He is not far away, He is ever-present; the Lord and Master fills the ten directions, forever and ever.
*4* Aasaa Guru Arjan Dev
  (Ang 457)


(੨੭-੧੬, ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ, ਮ੩)
ਹਰਿ ਸੰਤਹੁ ਦੇਖਹੁ ਨਦਰਿ ਕਰਿ ਨਿਕਟਿ ਵਸੈ ਭਰਪੂਰਿ ॥
har santhahu dhaekhahu nadhar kar nikatt vasai bharapoor ||
O Saints, see clearly that the Lord is near at hand; He is pervading everywhere.
*16* Sriraag Guru Amar Das


(੨੭-੧੬, ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ, ਮ੩)
ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਜਿਨੀ ਪਛਾਣਿਆ ਸੇ ਦੇਖਹਿ ਸਦਾ *ਹਦੂਰ*ਿ ॥
guramath jinee pashhaaniaa sae dhaekhehi sadhaa hadhoor ||
Those who follow the Guru's Teachings realize Him, and see Him Ever-present.
*16* Sriraag Guru Amar Das 
  (Ang 27)

(੨੫-੮, ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ, ਮ੧)
ਤੂ ਭਰਪੂਰਿ ਜਾਨਿਆ ਮੈ ਦੂਰਿ ॥
thoo bharapoor jaaniaa mai dhoor ||
You are present *everywhere*. I had thought that You were far away.
*8* Sriraag Guru Nanak Dev
  (Ang 25)

(੧੧੯-੧੮, ਮਾਝ, ਮ੩)
ਜਹ ਦੇਖਾ ਸਚੁ ਸਭਨੀ ਥਾਈ ॥
jeh dhaekhaa sach sabhanee thhaaee ||
The True One is *everywhere*, wherever I look.
*18* Maajh Guru Amar Das
  (Ang 119)

(੧੭੬-੯, ਗਉੜੀਗੁਆਰੇਰੀ, ਮ੫)
ਸਭੁ ਨਦਰੀ ਆਇਆ ਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ਪਰਗਾਸਾ ॥
sabh nadharee aaeiaa breham paragaasaa ||
And now *everywhere* I look, God is revealed to me.
*9* Gaurhee Guaarayree Guru Arjan Dev 
  (Ang 176)

(੮੦-੧, ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ, ਮ੫)
ਅੰਤਰਿ ਬਾਹਰਿ ਸਰਬਤਿ ਰਵਿਆ ਮਨਿ ਉਪਜਿਆ ਬਿਸੁਆਸੋ ॥
anthar baahar sarabath raviaa man oupajiaa bisuaaso ||
Inside and out, He is pervading everywhere. Faith in Him has welled up within my mind.
*1* Sriraag Guru Arjan Dev
  (Ang 80)

  God in all or occupying the whole of the space.
(੯੬੩-੪, ਰਾਮਕਲੀਵਾਰ-੨, ਮ੫)
ਮਃ ੫ ॥
ma 5 ||
Fifth Mehl:
*4* null null


(੯੬੩-੪, ਰਾਮਕਲੀਵਾਰ-੨, ਮ੫)
ਨਾਨਕ ਨਾਮੁ ਧਿਆਈਐ ਗੁਰੁ ਪੂਰਾ ਮਤਿ ਦੇਇ ॥
naanak naam dhhiaaeeai gur pooraa math dhaee ||
O Nanak, meditate on the Naam, the Name of the Lord; this is the Teaching imparted by the Perfect Guru.
*4* Raamkalee Guru Arjan Dev


(੯੬੩-੫, ਰਾਮਕਲੀਵਾਰ-੨, ਮ੫)
ਭਾਣੈ ਜਪ ਤਪ ਸੰਜਮੋ ਭਾਣੈ ਹੀ ਕਢਿ ਲੇਇ ॥
bhaanai jap thap sanjamo bhaanai hee kadt laee ||
In the Lord's Will, they practice meditation, austerity and self-discipline; in the Lord's Will, they are released.
*5* Raamkalee Guru Arjan Dev


(੯੬੩-੫, ਰਾਮਕਲੀਵਾਰ-੨, ਮ੫)
ਭਾਣੈ *ਜੋਨਿ* ਭਵਾਈਐ ਭਾਣੈ ਬਖਸ ਕਰੇਇ ॥
bhaanai jon bhavaaeeai bhaanai bakhas karaee ||
In the Lord's Will, they are made to wander in reincarnation; in the Lord's Will, they are forgiven.
*5* Raamkalee Guru Arjan Dev


(੯੬੩-੫, ਰਾਮਕਲੀਵਾਰ-੨, ਮ੫)
ਭਾਣੈ ਦੁਖੁ ਸੁਖੁ ਭੋਗੀਐ ਭਾਣੈ ਕਰਮ ਕਰੇਇ ॥
bhaanai dhukh sukh bhogeeai bhaanai karam karaee ||
In the Lord's Will, pain and pleasure are experienced; in the Lord's Will, actions are performed.
*5* Raamkalee Guru Arjan Dev


(੯੬੩-੬, ਰਾਮਕਲੀਵਾਰ-੨, ਮ੫)
ਭਾਣੈ ਮਿਟੀ ਸਾਜਿ ਕੈ ਭਾਣੈ ਜੋਤਿ ਧਰੇਇ ॥
bhaanai mittee saaj kai bhaanai joth dhharaee ||
In the Lord's Will, clay is fashioned into form; in the Lord's Will, His Light is infused into it.
*6* Raamkalee Guru Arjan Dev


(੯੬੩-੬, ਰਾਮਕਲੀਵਾਰ-੨, ਮ੫)
ਭਾਣੈ ਭੋਗ ਭੋਗਾਇਦਾ ਭਾਣੈ ਮਨਹਿ ਕਰੇਇ ॥
bhaanai bhog bhogaaeidhaa bhaanai manehi karaee ||
In the Lord's Will, enjoyments are enjoyed; in the Lord's Will, these enjoyments are denied.
*6* Raamkalee Guru Arjan Dev


(੯੬੩-੭, ਰਾਮਕਲੀਵਾਰ-੨, ਮ੫)
ਭਾਣੈ ਨਰਕਿ ਸੁਰਗਿ ਅਉਤਾਰੇ ਭਾਣੈ ਧਰਣਿ ਪਰੇਇ ॥
bhaanai narak surag aouthaarae bhaanai dhharan paraee ||
In the Lord's Will, they are incarnated in heaven and hell; in the Lord's Will, they fall to the ground.
*7* Raamkalee Guru Arjan Dev


(੯੬੩-੭, ਰਾਮਕਲੀਵਾਰ-੨, ਮ੫)
ਭਾਣੈ ਹੀ ਜਿਸੁ ਭਗਤੀ ਲਾਏ ਨਾਨਕ ਵਿਰਲੇ ਹੇ ॥੨॥
bhaanai hee jis bhagathee laaeae naanak viralae hae ||2||
In the Lord's Will, they are committed to His devotional worship and Praise; O Nanak, how rare are these! ||2||
*7* Raamkalee Guru Arjan Dev
  (Ang 963)

  Only one for God’s will only there are still many more
(੨੨੩-੮, ਗਉੜੀ, ਮ੧)
ਸਗਲ ਰੂਪ ਵਰਨ ਮਨ ਮਾਹੀ ॥
sagal roop varan man maahee ||
He is contained in *all form*s, colors and minds.
*8* Gaurhee Guru Nanak Dev 
  (Ang 223)


(੬੮੪-੧੪, ਧਨਾਸਰੀ, ਮ੯)
ਧਨਾਸਰੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੯ ॥
dhhanaasaree mehalaa 9 ||
Dhanaasaree, Ninth Mehl:
*14* null null


(੬੮੪-੧੪, ਧਨਾਸਰੀ, ਮ੯)
ਕਾਹੇ ਰੇ ਬਨ ਖੋਜਨ ਜਾਈ ॥
kaahae rae ban khojan jaaee ||
Why do you go looking for Him in the forest?
*14* Dhanaasree Guru Teg Bahadur


(੬੮੪-੧੪, ਧਨਾਸਰੀ, ਮ੯)
ਸਰਬ ਨਿਵਾਸੀ ਸਦਾ ਅਲੇਪਾ ਤੋਹੀ ਸੰਗਿ ਸਮਾਈ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
sarab nivaasee sadhaa alaepaa thohee sang samaaee ||1|| rehaao ||
Although he is unattached, he dwells everywhere. He is always with you as your companion. ||1||Pause||
*14* Dhanaasree Guru Teg Bahadur


(੬੮੪-੧੫, ਧਨਾਸਰੀ, ਮ੯)
*ਪੁਹਪ* ਮਧਿ ਜਿਉ ਬਾਸੁ ਬਸਤੁ ਹੈ ਮੁਕਰ ਮਾਹਿ ਜੈਸੇ ਛਾਈ ॥
puhap madhh jio baas basath hai mukar maahi jaisae shhaaee ||
Like the fragrance which remains in the flower, and like the reflection in the mirror,
*15* Dhanaasree Guru Teg Bahadur


(੬੮੪-੧੫, ਧਨਾਸਰੀ, ਮ੯)
ਤੈਸੇ ਹੀ ਹਰਿ ਬਸੇ ਨਿਰੰਤਰਿ ਘਟ ਹੀ ਖੋਜਹੁ ਭਾਈ ॥੧॥
thaisae hee har basae niranthar ghatt hee khojahu bhaaee ||1||
the Lord dwells deep within; search for Him within your own heart, O Siblings of Destiny. ||1||
*15* Dhanaasree Guru Teg Bahadur


(੬੮੪-੧੬, ਧਨਾਸਰੀ, ਮ੯)
ਬਾਹਰਿ ਭੀਤਰਿ ਏਕੋ ਜਾਨਹੁ ਇਹੁ ਗੁਰ ਗਿਆਨੁ ਬਤਾਈ ॥
baahar bheethar eaeko jaanahu eihu gur giaan bathaaee ||
Outside and inside, know that there is only the One Lord; the Guru has imparted this wisdom to me.
*16* Dhanaasree Guru Teg Bahadur


(੬੮੪-੧੬, ਧਨਾਸਰੀ, ਮ੯)
ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਬਿਨੁ ਆਪਾ ਚੀਨੈ ਮਿਟੈ ਨ ਭ੍ਰਮ ਕੀ ਕਾਈ ॥੨॥੧॥
jan naanak bin aapaa cheenai mittai n bhram kee kaaee ||2||1||
O servant Nanak, without knowing one's own self, the moss of doubt is not removed. ||2||1||
*16* Dhanaasree Guru Teg Bahadur
  (Ang 684)

(੮੧੬-੮, ਬਿਲਾਵਲੁ, ਮ੫)
ਬਿਲਾਵਲੁ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥
bilaaval mehalaa 5 ||
Bilaaval, Fifth Mehl:
*8* null null


(੮੧੬-੮, ਬਿਲਾਵਲੁ, ਮ੫)
ਖੋਜਤ ਖੋਜਤ ਮੈ ਫਿਰਾ ਖੋਜਉ ਬਨ ਥਾਨ ॥
khojath khojath mai firaa khojo ban thhaan ||
Searching, searching, I wander around searching, in the woods and other places.
*8* Bilaaval Guru Arjan Dev


(੮੧੬-੮, ਬਿਲਾਵਲੁ, ਮ੫)
ਅਛਲ ਅਛੇਦ ਅਭੇਦ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਐਸੇ ਭਗਵਾਨ ॥੧॥
ashhal ashhaedh abhaedh prabh aisae bhagavaan ||1||
He is undeceivable, imperishable, inscrutable; such is my Lord God. ||1||
*8* Bilaaval Guru Arjan Dev


(੮੧੬-੯, ਬਿਲਾਵਲੁ, ਮ੫)
ਕਬ ਦੇਖਉ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਆਪਨਾ ਆਤਮ ਕੈ ਰੰਗਿ ॥
kab dhaekho prabh aapanaa aatham kai rang ||
When shall I behold my God, and delight my soul?
*9* Bilaaval Guru Arjan Dev


(੮੧੬-੯, ਬਿਲਾਵਲੁ, ਮ੫)
ਜਾਗਨ ਤੇ ਸੁਪਨਾ ਭਲਾ ਬਸੀਐ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਸੰਗਿ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
jaagan thae supanaa bhalaa baseeai prabh sang ||1|| rehaao ||
Even better than being awake, is the dream in which I dwell with God. ||1||Pause||
*9* Bilaaval Guru Arjan Dev


(੮੧੬-੧੦, ਬਿਲਾਵਲੁ, ਮ੫)
ਬਰਨ ਆਸ੍ਰਮ ਸਾਸਤ੍ਰ ਸੁਨਉ ਦਰਸਨ ਕੀ ਪਿਆਸ ॥
baran aasram saasathr suno dharasan kee piaas ||
Listening to the Shaastras teaching about the four social classes and the four stages of life, I grow thirsty for the Blessed Vision of the Lord.
*10* Bilaaval Guru Arjan Dev


(੮੧੬-੧੦, ਬਿਲਾਵਲੁ, ਮ੫)
ਰੂਪੁ ਨ ਰੇਖ ਨ ਪੰਚ ਤਤ ਠਾਕੁਰ ਅਬਿਨਾਸ ॥੨॥
roop n raekh n panch thath thaakur abinaas ||2||
He has no form or outline, and He is not made of the *five elements*; our Lord and Master is imperishable. ||2||
*10* Bilaaval Guru Arjan Dev


(੮੧੬-੧੧, ਬਿਲਾਵਲੁ, ਮ੫)
ਓਹੁ ਸਰੂਪੁ ਸੰਤਨ ਕਹਹਿ ਵਿਰਲੇ ਜੋਗੀਸੁਰ ॥
ouhu saroop santhan kehehi viralae jogeesur ||
How rare are those Saints and great Yogis, who describe the beautiful form of the Lord.
*11* Bilaaval Guru Arjan Dev


(੮੧੬-੧੧, ਬਿਲਾਵਲੁ, ਮ੫)
ਕਰਿ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਜਾ ਕਉ ਮਿਲੇ ਧਨਿ ਧਨਿ ਤੇ ਈਸੁਰ ॥੩॥
kar kirapaa jaa ko milae dhhan dhhan thae eesur ||3||
Blessed, blessed are they, whom the Lord meets in His Mercy. ||3||
*11* Bilaaval Guru Arjan Dev


(੮੧੬-੧੨, ਬਿਲਾਵਲੁ, ਮ੫)
ਸੋ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਸੋ ਬਾਹਰੇ ਬਿਨਸੇ ਤਹ ਭਰਮਾ ॥
so anthar so baaharae binasae theh bharamaa ||
They know that He is deep within, and outside as well; their doubts are dispelled.
*12* Bilaaval Guru Arjan Dev


(੮੧੬-੧੨, ਬਿਲਾਵਲੁ, ਮ੫)
ਨਾਨਕ ਤਿਸੁ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਭੇਟਿਆ ਜਾ ਕੇ ਪੂਰਨ ਕਰਮਾ ॥੪॥੩੧॥੬੧॥
naanak this prabh bhaettiaa jaa kae pooran karamaa ||4||31||61||
O Nanak, God meets those, whose karma is perfect. ||4||31||61||
*12* Bilaaval Guru Arjan Dev
  (Ang 816)


(੧੧੩੬-੧, ਭੈਰਉ, ਮ੫)
ਭੈਰਉ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ਘਰੁ ੧
bhairo mehalaa 5 ghar 1
Bhairao, Fifth Mehl, First House:
*1* null null


(੧੧੩੬-੨, ਭੈਰਉ, ਮ੫)
ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥
ik oankaar sathigur prasaadh ||
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:
*1* null null


(੧੧੩੬-੨, ਭੈਰਉ, ਮ੫)
ਸਗਲੀ ਥੀਤਿ ਪਾਸਿ ਡਾਰਿ ਰਾਖੀ ॥ਅਸਟਮ ਥੀਤਿ ਗੋਵਿੰਦ ਜਨਮਾ ਸੀ ॥੧॥
sagalee thheeth paas ddaar raakhee || asattam thheeth govindh janamaa see ||1||
Setting aside all other days, it is said that the Lord was born on the eighth lunar day. ||1||
*2* Bhaira-o Guru Arjan Dev


(੧੧੩੬-੨, ਭੈਰਉ, ਮ੫)
ਭਰਮਿ ਭੂਲੇ ਨਰ ਕਰਤ ਕਚਰਾਇਣ ॥
bharam bhoolae nar karath kacharaaein ||
Deluded and confused by doubt, the mortal practices falsehood.
*2* Bhaira-o Guru Arjan Dev


(੧੧੩੬-੩, ਭੈਰਉ, ਮ੫)
ਜਨਮ ਮਰਣ ਤੇ ਰਹਤ ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
janam maran thae rehath naaraaein ||1|| rehaao ||
The Lord is beyond birth and death. ||1||Pause||
*3* Bhaira-o Guru Arjan Dev


(੧੧੩੬-੩, ਭੈਰਉ, ਮ੫)
ਕਰਿ ਪੰਜੀਰੁ ਖਵਾਇਓ ਚੋਰ ॥
kar panjeer khavaaeiou chor ||
You prepare sweet treats and feed them to your stone god.
*3* Bhaira-o Guru Arjan Dev


(੧੧੩੬-੩, ਭੈਰਉ, ਮ੫)
ਓਹੁ ਜਨਮਿ ਨ ਮਰੈ ਰੇ ਸਾਕਤ ਢੋਰ ॥੨॥
ouhu janam n marai rae saakath dtor ||2||
God is not born, and He does not die, you foolish, faithless cynic! ||2||
*3* Bhaira-o Guru Arjan Dev


(੧੧੩੬-੪, ਭੈਰਉ, ਮ੫)
ਸਗਲ ਪਰਾਧ ਦੇਹਿ ਲੋਰੋਨੀ ॥
sagal paraadhh dhaehi loronee ||
You sing lullabyes to your stone god - this is the source of all your mistakes.
*4* Bhaira-o Guru Arjan Dev


(੧੧੩੬-੪, ਭੈਰਉ, ਮ੫)
ਸੋ *ਮੁਖੁ**ਜ*ਲਉ ਜਿਤੁ ਕਹਹਿ ਠਾਕੁਰੁ ਜੋਨੀ ॥੩॥
so mukh jalo jith kehehi thaakur jonee ||3||
Let that mouth be burnt, which says that our Lord and Master is subject to birth. ||3||
*4* Bhaira-o Guru Arjan Dev


(੧੧੩੬-੫, ਭੈਰਉ, ਮ੫)
ਜਨਮਿ ਨ ਮਰੈ ਨ ਆਵੈ ਨ ਜਾਇ ॥
janam n marai n aavai n jaae ||
He is not born, and He does not die; He does not come and go in reincarnation.
*5* Bhaira-o Guru Arjan Dev


(੧੧੩੬-੫, ਭੈਰਉ, ਮ੫)
ਨਾਨਕ ਕਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਰਹਿਓ ਸਮਾਇ ॥੪॥੧॥
naanak kaa prabh rehiou samaae ||4||1||
The God of Nanak is pervading and permeating everywhere. ||4||1||
*5* Bhaira-o Guru Arjan Dev 
  (Ang 1136)

  There have been attempts by atheist with left mentality to swamp Sikhism, make false interpretation of Sikhism, which are at next stage of attack on Sikhism, will be used to prove Sikhism as wrong.

  Regarding the concept of  God being in all a vague interpretation is given that God is not in five elements, does not comes to womb and like fragrance lives in flower so God is there like air in cabin but not the cabin itself.

  Some examples are given at start which talk God’s manifesting in Five Elements. Likewise all places are told to be occupied by God.

  So should there be a God like air in cabin, while not the cabin itself ?


  As per Gurmat a big no. As God is both outside and inside. So in cabin, out of cabin, in the wall of cabin and outside the same, all spaces are occupied by the God.

  If we say God is not in womb, specie, or five element it should be understood as not concentrated into a single body of five elements or womb as in case of incarnation of Hindu demigods or say in case of Lord Jesus. As fragrance is in flower and body of flower is outside, we have behold out and in as one so for Skh both are manifestation of God. God is not limited by any element as God manifest same. God has no end or limit or outline


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 4, 2009)

(੧੩੦-੧, ਮਾਝ, ਮ੪)
ਤਿਸੁ ਰੂਪੁ ਨ *ਰੇਖ*ਿਆ ਘਟਿ ਘਟਿ ਦੇਖਿਆ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਅਲਖੁ ਲਖਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
this roop n raekhiaa ghatt ghatt dhaekhiaa guramukh alakh lakhaavaniaa ||1|| rehaao ||
He has no form or shape; He is seen within each and every heart. The Gurmukh comes to know the unknowable. ||1||Pause||
*1* Maajh Guru Ram Das 
  (Ang 130)


(੧੦੧੭-੧੪, ਮਾਰੂ, ਮ੫)
ਸਿਮਰਿ ਸੁਆਮੀ ਸੁਖ ਸਹਜਿ ਭੁੰਚਹਿ ਨਹੀ *ਅੰਤੁ**ਪਾਰ*ਾਵਾਰੁ ॥੬॥
simar suaamee sukh sehaj bhunchehi nehee anth paaraavaar ||6||
Meditating in remembrance on the Lord and Master, celestial peace is enjoyed; He has no end or limitation. ||6||
*14* Maaroo Guru Arjan Dev
  (Ang 1017)


(੧੩੮੫-੪, ਸਵਈਏ, ਮ੫)
ਸਵਯੇ ਸ੍ਰੀ ਮੁਖਬਾਕ੍ਯ੍ਯ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥
savayae sree mukhabaaky mehalaa 5 ||
Swaiyas From The Mouth Of The Great Fifth Mehl:
*3* null null


(੧੩੮੫-੪, ਸਵਈਏ, ਮ੫)
ਆਦਿ ਪੁਰਖ ਕਰਤਾਰ ਕਰਣ ਕਾਰਣ ਸਭ ਆਪੇ ॥
aadh purakh karathaar karan kaaran sabh aapae ||
O Primal Lord God, You Yourself are the Creator, the Cause of all causes.
*4* Sava-yay Guru Arjan Dev


(੧੩੮੫-੪, ਸਵਈਏ, ਮ੫)
*ਸਰਬ**ਰ*ਹਿਓ ਭਰਪੂਰਿ ਸਗਲ ਘਟ ਰਹਿਓ ਬਿਆਪੇ ॥
sarab rehiou bharapoor sagal ghatt rehiou biaapae ||
You are All-pervading everywhere, totally filling all hearts.
*4* Sava-yay Guru Arjan Dev


(੧੩੮੫-੫, ਸਵਈਏ, ਮ੫)
ਬ੍ਯ੍ਯਾਪਤੁ ਦੇਖੀਐ ਜਗਤਿ ਜਾਨੈ ਕਉਨੁ ਤੇਰੀ ਗਤਿ ਸਰਬ ਕੀ ਰਖ੍ਯ੍ਯਾ ਕਰੈ ਆਪੇ ਹਰਿ ਪਤਿ ॥
byaapath dhaekheeai jagath jaanai koun thaeree gath sarab kee rakhyaa karai aapae har path ||
You are seen pervading the world; who can know Your State? You protect all; You are our Lord and Master.
*5* Sava-yay Guru Arjan Dev


(੧੩੮੫-੫, ਸਵਈਏ, ਮ੫)
ਅਬਿਨਾਸੀ ਅਬਿਗਤ ਆਪੇ ਆਪਿ ਉਤਪਤਿ ॥
abinaasee abigath aapae aap outhapath ||
O my Imperishable and Formless Lord, You formed Yourself.
*5* Sava-yay Guru Arjan Dev


(੧੩੮੫-੬, ਸਵਈਏ, ਮ੫)
ਏਕੈ ਤੂਹੀ ਏਕੈ ਅਨ ਨਾਹੀ ਤੁਮ ਭਤਿ ॥
eaekai thoohee eaekai an naahee thum bhath ||
You are the One and Only; no one else is like You.
*6* Sava-yay Guru Arjan Dev


(੧੩੮੫-੬, ਸਵਈਏ, ਮ੫)
ਹਰਿ ਅੰਤੁ ਨਾਹੀ ਪਾਰਾਵਾਰੁ ਕਉਨੁ ਹੈ ਕਰੈ ਬੀਚਾਰੁ ਜਗਤ ਪਿਤਾ ਹੈ ਸ੍ਰਬ ਪ੍ਰਾਨ ਕੋ ਅਧਾਰੁ ॥
har anth naahee paaraavaar koun hai karai beechaar jagath pithaa hai srab praan ko adhhaar ||
O Lord, You have no end or limitation. Who can contemplate You? You are the Father of the world, the Support of all life.
*6* Sava-yay Guru Arjan Dev


(੧੩੮੫-੭, ਸਵਈਏ, ਮ੫)
ਜਨੁ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਭਗਤੁ ਦਰਿ ਤੁਲਿ ਬ੍ਰਹਮ ਸਮਸਰਿ ਏਕ ਜੀਹ ਕਿਆ ਬਖਾਨੈ ॥
jan naanak bhagath dhar thul breham samasar eaek jeeh kiaa bakhaanai ||
Your devotees are at Your Door, O God - they are just like You. How can servant Nanak describe them with only one tongue?
*7* Sava-yay Guru Arjan Dev


(੧੩੮੫-੮, ਸਵਈਏ, ਮ੫)
ਹਾਂ ਕਿ ਬਲਿ ਬਲਿ ਬਲਿ ਬਲਿ ਸਦ ਬਲਿਹਾਰਿ ॥੧॥
haan k bal bal bal bal sadh balihaar ||1||
I am a sacrifice, a sacrifice, a sacrifice, a sacrifice, forever a sacrifice to them. ||1||
*8* Sava-yay Guru Arjan Dev
  (Ang 1385)

As per science all matter are composed of one thing only, they may change form but thing that compose them is never destroyed. From matter space and time come into being. If God is restricted by some matter or in some space then God is not formless but could be of some form regular or irregular both in space and time.

(੮੫-੬, ਵਾਰ-ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ, ਮ੪)
ਹਰਿ ਤੁਧਹੁ *ਬਾਹਰਿ* ਕਿਛੁ ਨਹੀ ਗੁਰ ਸਬਦੀ ਵੇਖਿ ਨਿਹਾਲੁ ॥੭॥
har thudhhahu baahar kishh nehee gur sabadhee vaekh nihaal ||7||
O Lord, nothing is beyond You. I am delighted to behold You, through the Word of the Guru's Shabad. ||7||
*6* Sriraag Guru Nanak Dev
  (Ang 85)

  Lastly God could not be described.

(੮੧-੧੩, ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ, ਮ੫)
ਕਥਨੁ ਨ ਜਾਇ *ਅਕਥ*ੁ ਸੁਆਮੀ ਸਦਕੈ ਜਾਇ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਵਾਰਿਆ ॥੫॥੧॥੩॥
kathhan n jaae akathh suaamee sadhakai jaae naanak vaariaa ||5||1||3||
Our Indescribable Lord and Master cannot be described. Nanak is devoted, forever a sacrifice to Him. ||5||1||3||
*13* Sriraag Guru Arjan Dev
  (Ang 81)

  And any way by grace of God be felt.



(੩੧੧-੧, ਗਉੜੀਵਾਰ-੧, ਮ੪)
ਇਹੁ ਹਰਿ ਰਸੁ ਸੇਈ ਜਾਣਦੇ ਜਿਉ *ਗੂੰਗ*ੈ ਮਿਠਿਆਈ ਖਾਈ ॥
eihu har ras saeee jaanadhae jio goongai mithiaaee khaaee ||
They know this essence of the Lord, but they say nothing, like the mute who tastes the sweet candy, and says nothing.
*1* Gaurhee Guru Ram Das
  (Ang 311)

ਪੰਨਾ 39, ਸਤਰ 4[/FONT][/FONT]
ਸਭੁਕਿਛੁਆਪੇਆਪਿਹੈਦੂਜਾਅਵਰੁਨਕੋਇ॥
सभुकिछुआपेआपिहैदूजाअवरुनकोइ॥
Sabẖ kicẖẖ āpe āp hai ḏūjā avar na ko▫e.
He Himself is everything; there is no other at all.
ਮਃ 3   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok
ਪੰਨਾ 475, ਸਤਰ 8[/FONT][/FONT]
ਕਿਸਨੋਕਹੀਐਨਾਨਕਾਸਭੁਕਿਛੁਆਪੇਆਪਿ॥੨॥
किसनोकहीऐनानकासभुकिछुआपेआपि॥२॥
Kis no kahī▫ai nānkā sabẖ kicẖẖ āpe āp. ||2||
Unto whom should we speak, O Nanak, when He Himself is all-in-all? ||2||
ਮਃ 2   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salokਪੰਨਾ 523, ਸਤਰ 12[/FONT][/FONT]
ਸਭੁਕਿਛੁਆਪੇਆਪਿਬੇਅੰਤਅਪਾਰਿਆ॥
सभुकिछुआपेआपिबेअंतअपारिआ॥
Sabẖ kicẖẖ āpe āp be▫anṯ apāri▫ā.
You Yourself are everything, O infinite, endless Lord.
ਮਃ 5   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salokਪੰਨਾ 710, ਸਤਰ 11[/FONT][/FONT]
ਸਭੁਕਿਛੁਆਪੇਆਪਿਦੂਜਾਕਹਾਕੇਹੁ॥
सभुकिछुआपेआपिदूजाकहाकेहु॥
Sabẖ kicẖẖ āpe āp ḏūjā kahā kehu.
He Himself is all-in-all. Who else can we speak of?
ਮਃ 5   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salokਪੰਨਾ 910, ਸਤਰ 17[/FONT][/FONT]
ਸਭੁਕਿਛੁਆਪੇਆਪਿਵਰਤੈਨਾਨਕਨਾਮਿਵਡਿਆਈ॥੨੧॥੩॥੧੨॥
सभुकिछुआपेआपिवरतैनानकनामिवडिआई॥२१॥३॥१२॥
Sabẖ kicẖẖ āpe āp varṯai Nānak nām vadi▫ā▫ī. ||21||3||12||
He Himself pervades and permeates everything; O Nanak, glorious greatness is obtained through the Naam. ||21||3||12||
ਮਃ 3   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salokਪੰਨਾ 947, ਸਤਰ 11[/FONT][/FONT]
ਸਭੁਕਿਛੁਆਪੇਆਪਿਹੈਗੁਰਸਬਦਿਸੁਣਾਈ॥
सभुकिछुआपेआपिहैगुरसबदिसुणाई॥
Sabẖ kicẖẖ āpe āp hai gur sabaḏ suṇā▫ī.
He Himself is everything; this is what the Word of the Guru's Shabad says.
ਮਃ 3   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salokਪੰਨਾ 949, ਸਤਰ 2[/FONT][/FONT]
ਸਭੁਕਿਛੁਆਪੇਆਪਿਹੈਗੁਰਮੁਖਿਸਦਾਹਰਿਭਣਿ॥
सभुकिछुआपेआपिहैगुरमुखिसदाहरिभणि॥
Sabẖ kicẖẖ āpe āp hai gurmukẖ saḏā har bẖaṇ.
He Himself is everything; the Gurmukh constantly chants the Lord's Name.
ਮਃ 3   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salokਪੰਨਾ 954, ਸਤਰ 9[/FONT][/FONT]
ਸਭੁਕਿਛੁਆਪੇਆਪਿਹੈਆਪੇਦੇਇਵਡਿਆਈ॥੧੪॥
सभुकिछुआपेआपिहैआपेदेइवडिआई॥१४॥
Sabẖ kicẖẖ āpe āp hai āpe ḏe▫e vadi▫ā▫ī. ||14||
He Himself is everything; He Himself grants glorious greatness. ||14||
ਮਃ 3   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salokਪੰਨਾ 965, ਸਤਰ 18[/FONT][/FONT]
ਸਭੁਕਿਛੁਆਪੇਆਪਿਆਪਿਉਪੰਨਿਆ॥
सभुकिछुआपेआपिआपिउपंनिआ॥
Sabẖ kicẖẖ āpe āp āp upanni▫ā.
He Himself, by Himself, created everything.
ਮਃ 5   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salokਪੰਨਾ 994, ਸਤਰ 9[/FONT][/FONT]
ਨਾਨਕਸਭੁਕਿਛੁਆਪੇਆਪਿਹੈਦੂਜਾਨਾਹੀਕੋਇ॥
नानकसभुकिछुआपेआपिहैदूजानाहीकोइ॥
Nānak sabẖ kicẖẖ āpe āp hai ḏūjā nāhī ko▫e.
O Nanak, God Himself Himself is all-in-all. There is no other at all.
ਮਃ 3   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salokਪੰਨਾ 1049, ਸਤਰ 15[/FONT][/FONT]
ਸਭੁਕਿਛੁਆਪੇਆਪਿਵਰਤੈਗੁਰਮੁਖਿਤਨੁਮਨੁਭੀਜੈਹੇ॥੯॥
सभुकिछुआपेआपिवरतैगुरमुखितनुमनुभीजैहे॥९॥
Sabẖ kicẖẖ āpe āp varṯai gurmukẖṯan man bẖījai he. ||9||
He Himself is pervading everything. The Gurmukh's body and mind are saturated and pleased. ||9||
ਮਃ 3   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salokਪੰਨਾ 1061, ਸਤਰ 11[/FONT][/FONT]
ਸਭੁਕਿਛੁਆਪੇਆਪਿਕਰਾਏ॥
सभुकिछुआपेआपिकराए॥
Sabẖ kicẖẖ āpe āp karā▫e.
He Himself causes everything to be done.
ਮਃ 3   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salokਪੰਨਾ 1283, ਸਤਰ 7[/FONT][/FONT]
ਤੂਸਭੁਕਿਛੁਆਪੇਆਪਿਦੂਜੇਕਿਸੁਗਣੀ॥
तूसभुकिछुआपेआपिदूजेकिसुगणी॥
Ŧū sabẖ kicẖẖ āpe āp ḏūje kis gaṇī.
You Yourself are everything; who else is of any account?
ਮਃ 1   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok
ਪੰਨਾ 557, ਸਤਰ 12[/FONT][/FONT]
ਨਾਨਕਏਕੀਬਾਹਰਾਦੂਜਾਨਾਹੀਕੋਇ॥
नानकएकीबाहरादूजानाहीकोइ॥
Nānak ekī bāhrā ḏūjā nāhī ko▫e.
O Nanak, without the One Lord, there is no other at all.
ਮਃ 1   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok
ਪੰਨਾ 1150, ਸਤਰ 16[/FONT][/FONT]
ਤਿਸੁਬਿਨੁਦੂਜਾਨਾਹੀਕੋਇ॥
तिसुबिनुदूजानाहीकोइ॥
Ŧis bin ḏūjā nāhī ko▫e.
Without Him, there is no one at all.
ਮਃ 5   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salokਪੰਨਾ 1270, ਸਤਰ 16[/FONT][/FONT]
ਤੁਝਬਿਨੁਦੂਜਾਨਾਹੀਥਾਉ॥੨॥
तुझबिनुदूजानाहीथाउ॥२॥
Ŧujẖ bin ḏūjā nāhī thā▫o. ||2||
Without You, there is no place at all. ||2||
ਮਃ 5   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok
ਪੰਨਾ 797, ਸਤਰ 4[/FONT][/FONT]
ਤਿਸਤੇਦੂਜਾਨਾਹੀਕੋਇ॥
तिसतेदूजानाहीकोइ॥
Ŧis ṯe ḏūjā nāhī ko▫e.
There is no other than Him.
ਮਃ 3   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok
ਤਿਲੰਗ ਘਰੁ ੨ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 
तिलंगघरु२महला५॥ 
Ŧilang gẖar 2 mėhlā 5. 
Tilang, Second House, Fifth Mehl: 

ਤੁਧੁ ਬਿਨੁ ਦੂਜਾ ਨਾਹੀ ਕੋਇ ॥ 
तुधुबिनुदूजानाहीकोइ॥ 
Ŧuḏẖ bin ḏūjā nāhī ko▫e. 
There is no other than You, Lord. 

ਤੂ ਕਰਤਾਰੁ ਕਰਹਿ ਸੋ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
तूकरतारुकरहिसोहोइ॥ 
Ŧū karṯār karahi so ho▫e. 
You are the Creator; whatever You do, that alone happens. 

ਤੇਰਾ ਜੋਰੁ ਤੇਰੀ ਮਨਿ ਟੇਕ ॥ 
तेराजोरुतेरीमनिटेक॥ 
Ŧerā jor ṯerī man tek. 
You are the strength, and You are the support of the mind. 

ਸਦਾ ਸਦਾ ਜਪਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਏਕ ॥੧॥ 
सदासदाजपिनानकएक॥१॥ 
Saḏā saḏā jap Nānak ek. ||1|| 
Forever and ever, meditate, O Nanak, on the One. ||1|| 

ਸਭ ਊਪਰਿ ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ਦਾਤਾਰੁ ॥ 
सभऊपरिपारब्रहमुदातारु॥ 
Sabẖ ūpar pārbarahm ḏāṯār. 
The Great Giver is the Supreme Lord God over all. 

ਤੇਰੀ ਟੇਕ ਤੇਰਾ ਆਧਾਰੁ ॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
तेरीटेकतेराआधारु॥रहाउ॥ 
Ŧerī tek ṯerā āḏẖār. Rahā▫o. 
You are our support, You are our sustainer. ||Pause||
  (Ang 723)
ਹੈ ਤੂਹੈ ਤੂ ਹੋਵਨਹਾਰ ॥ 
हैतूहैतूहोवनहार॥ 
Hai ṯūhai ṯū hovanhār. 
You are, You are, and You shall ever be, 

ਅਗਮ ਅਗਾਧਿ ਊਚ ਆਪਾਰ ॥ 
अगमअगाधिऊचआपार॥ 
Agam agāḏẖ ūcẖ āpār. 
O inaccessible, unfathomable, lofty and infinite Lord. 

ਜੋ ਤੁਧੁ ਸੇਵਹਿ ਤਿਨ ਭਉ ਦੁਖੁ ਨਾਹਿ ॥ 
जोतुधुसेवहितिनभउदुखुनाहि॥ 
Jo ṯuḏẖ sevėh ṯin bẖa▫o ḏukẖ nāhi. 
Those who serve You, are not touched by fear or suffering. 

ਗੁਰ ਪਰਸਾਦਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਹਿ ॥੨॥ 
गुरपरसादिनानकगुणगाहि॥२॥ 
Gur parsāḏ Nānak guṇ gāhi. ||2|| 
By Guru's Grace, O Nanak, sing the Glorious Praises of the Lord. ||2|| 

ਜੋ ਦੀਸੈ ਸੋ ਤੇਰਾ ਰੂਪੁ ॥ 
जोदीसैसोतेरारूपु॥ 
Jo ḏīsai so ṯerā rūp. 
Whatever is seen, is Your form, 

ਗੁਣ ਨਿਧਾਨ ਗੋਵਿੰਦ ਅਨੂਪ ॥ 
गुणनिधानगोविंदअनूप॥ 
Guṇ niḏẖān govinḏ anūp. 
O treasure of virtue, O Lord of the Universe, O Lord of incomparable beauty. 

ਸਿਮਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਿ ਜਨ ਸੋਇ ॥ 
सिमरिसिमरिसिमरिजनसोइ॥ 
Simar simar simar jan so▫e. 
Remembering, remembering, remembering the Lord in meditation, His humble servant becomes like Him. 

ਨਾਨਕ ਕਰਮਿ ਪਰਾਪਤਿ ਹੋਇ ॥੩॥ 
नानककरमिपरापतिहोइ॥३॥ 
Nānak karam parāpaṯ ho▫e. ||3|| 
O Nanak, by His Grace, we obtain Him. ||3|| 

ਜਿਨਿ ਜਪਿਆ ਤਿਸ ਕਉ ਬਲਿਹਾਰ ॥ 
जिनिजपिआतिसकउबलिहार॥ 
Jin japi▫ā ṯis ka▫o balihār. 
I am a sacrifice to those who meditate on the Lord. 

ਤਿਸ ਕੈ ਸੰਗਿ ਤਰੈ ਸੰਸਾਰ ॥ 
तिसकैसंगितरैसंसार॥ 
Ŧis kai sang ṯarai sansār. 
Associating with them, the whole world is saved. 

ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਲੋਚਾ ਪੂਰਿ ॥ 
कहुनानकप्रभलोचापूरि॥ 
Kaho Nānak parabẖ locẖā pūr. 
Says Nanak, God fulfills our hopes and aspirations. 

ਸੰਤ ਜਨਾ ਕੀ ਬਾਛਉ ਧੂਰਿ ॥੪॥੨॥ 
संतजनाकीबाछउधूरि॥४॥२॥ 
Sanṯ janā kī bācẖẖa▫o ḏẖūr. ||4||2|| 
I long for the dust of the feet of the Saints. ||4||2||
(Ang 724)

ਪੰਨਾ 1350, ਸਤਰ 1[/FONT][/FONT]
ਖਾਲਿਕੁਖਲਕਖਲਕਮਹਿਖਾਲਿਕੁਪੂਰਿਰਹਿਓਸ੍ਰਬਠਾਂਈ॥੧॥ਰਹਾਉ॥
खालिकुखलकखलकमहिखालिकुपूरिरहिओस्रबठांई॥१॥रहाउ॥
Kẖālik kẖalak kẖalak mėh kẖālik pūr rahi▫o sarab ṯẖāŉ▫ī. ||1|| rahā▫o.
The Creation is in the Creator, and the Creator is in the Creation, totally pervading and permeating all places. ||1||Pause||
ਭਗਤਕਬੀਰਜੀ   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok

ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 
महला५॥ 
Mėhlā 5. 
Fifth Mehl: 

ਫਰੀਦਾ ਖਾਲਕੁ ਖਲਕ ਮਹਿ ਖਲਕ ਵਸੈ ਰਬ ਮਾਹਿ ॥ 
फरीदाखालकुखलकमहिखलकवसैरबमाहि॥ 
Farīḏā kẖālak kẖalak mėh kẖalak vasai rab māhi. 
Fareed, the Creator is in the Creation, and the Creation abides in God. 

ਮੰਦਾ ਕਿਸ ਨੋ ਆਖੀਐ ਜਾਂ ਤਿਸੁ ਬਿਨੁ ਕੋਈ ਨਾਹਿ ॥੭੫॥ 
मंदाकिसनोआखीऐजांतिसुबिनुकोईनाहि॥७५॥ 
Manḏā kis no ākẖī▫ai jāŉ ṯis bin ko▫ī nāhi. ||75|| 
Whom can we call bad? There is none without Him. ||75||
(Ang 1381)
ਧਨਾਸਰੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 
धनासरीमहला५॥ 
Ḏẖanāsrī mėhlā 5. 
Dhanaasaree, Fifth Mehl: 

ਜਹ ਜਹ ਪੇਖਉ ਤਹ ਹਜੂਰਿ ਦੂਰਿ ਕਤਹੁ ਨ ਜਾਈ ॥ 
जहजहपेखउतहहजूरिदूरिकतहुनजाई॥ 
Jah jah pekẖa▫o ṯah hajūr ḏūr kaṯahu na jā▫ī. 
Wherever I look, there I see Him present; He is never far away. 

ਰਵਿ ਰਹਿਆ ਸਰਬਤ੍ਰ ਮੈ ਮਨ ਸਦਾ ਧਿਆਈ ॥੧॥ 
रविरहिआसरबत्रमैमनसदाधिआई॥१॥ 
Rav rahi▫ā sarbaṯar mai man saḏā ḏẖi▫ā▫ī. ||1|| 
He is all-pervading, everywhere; O my mind, meditate on Him forever. ||1||
(Ang 677)
*ਮਹਾਕਾਲ*
*ਸੰਗਾ- **ਕਾਲ **ਦਾ **ਭੀ **ਕਾਲ **ਕਰਨ **ਵਾਲਾ. **ਯਮ **ਸ਼ਿਵ **ਆਦਿ **ਜਗਤ **ਦਾ **ਅੰਤ **ਕਰਨ **ਵਾਲੇ **ਭੀ **ਜਿਸ **ਵਿੱਚ **ਲੈ **ਹੋ **ਜਾਂਦੇ **ਹਨ. **ਵਾਹਗੁਰੂ. **ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ. ''**ਮਹਾਕਾਲ **ਰਖਵਾਰ **ਹਮਾਰੋ.'' (**ਕ੍ਰਿਸਨਾਵ) **੨. **ਉਹ **ਲੰਮਾ **ਸਮਾਂ, **ਜਿਸ **ਦਾ **ਅੰਤ **ਅਸੀਂ **ਨਹੀਂ **ਜਾਣ **ਸਕਦੇ। **੩. **ਸਮੇਂ **ਨੂੰ **ਹੀ **ਕਰਤਾ **ਹਰਤਾ **ਮੰਨਣ **ਵਾਲਿਆਂ **ਦੇ **ਮਤ **ਅਨੁਸਾਰ **ਅਨਤ **ਰੂਪ **ਕਾਲ। **੪. **ਕਾਲਿਕਾ **ਪੁਰਾਣ **ਅਨੁਸਾਰ **ਸ਼ਿਵ **ਦਾ **ਇੱਕ **ਪੁਤ੍ਰ. **ਇੱਕ **ਵਾਰ **ਸ਼ਿਵ **ਨੇ **ਆਪਣਾ **ਵੀਰਯ **ਅਗਨਿ **ਵਿੱਚ **ਅਸਥਾਪਨ **ਕੀਤਾ, **ਉਸ **ਵੇਲੇ **ਦੋ **ਬੂੰਦਾਂ **ਬਾਹਰ **ਡਿਗ **ਪਈਆਂ. **ਇੱਕ **ਬੂੰਦ **ਤੋਂ **ਮਹਾਕਾਲ **ਅਤੇ **ਦੂਜੀ **ਤੋਂ **ਭਿੰ੍ਰਗੀ **ਪੈਦਾ **ਹੋਇਆ. ''**ਗਾਨ **ਹੂੰ **ਕੇ **ਗਾਤਾ **ਮਹਾ **ਬੁੱਧਿਤਾ **ਕੇ **ਦਾਤਾ **ਦੇਵ, **ਕਾਲ **ਹੂੰ **ਕੇ **ਕਾਲ **ਮਹਾਕਾਲ **ਹੂੰ **ਕੇ **ਕਾਲ **ਹੈਂ.'' (**ਅਕਾਲ) **੫. **ਉੱਜੈਨ **ਵਿੱਚ **ਮਹਾਕਾਲ **ਨਾਮਕ **ਸ਼ਿਵਲਿੰਗ.*
(so as per S. Kahan Singh Nabha, God is MAHAKAL as per first definition and refereance is taken from Shri Dasham Granth Sahib’s Krishna Avtar).

  Yet leftist intruding in Sikhism to dilute it may try to falsly prove otherwise.

  While God is all continous as we see below.


ਪੰਨਾ 827, ਸਤਰ 12[/FONT][/FONT]
ਥਾਨਥਨੰਤਰਿਸਰਬਨਿਰੰਤਰਿਬਲਿਬਲਿਜਾਂਈਹਰਿਕੇਚਰਣ॥੧॥
थानथनंतरिसरबनिरंतरिबलिबलिजांईहरिकेचरण॥१॥
Thān thananṯar sarab niranṯar bal bal jāŉ▫ī har ke cẖaraṇ. ||1||
He is completely filling all places and interspaces; I am a devoted sacrifice to the Lord's Feet. ||1||
ਮਃ 5   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salokਪੰਨਾ 870, ਸਤਰ 11[/FONT][/FONT]
ਹਰਿਮਹਿਤਨੁਹੈਤਨਮਹਿਹਰਿਹੈਸਰਬਨਿਰੰਤਰਿਸੋਇਰੇ॥
हरिमहितनुहैतनमहिहरिहैसरबनिरंतरिसोइरे॥
Har mėh ṯan hai ṯan mėh har hai sarab niranṯar so▫e re.
The body is contained in the Lord, and the Lord is contained in the body. He is permeating within all.
ਭਗਤਕਬੀਰਜੀ   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok

  Dear Namjap Ji,

It was TKF Ji who said that God is not all but lives in all. So these questions were aked to him only. Das agrees to you that in Gurmat, there is no other than God, all is composed of God. Trees, Animals, Death, Death of Death, life all is God. Our mind is not our’s but of God, rather God composes the same.
   (term Akal or A(without) Kal(move) could mean God as being everywhere does not trevel from one place to another.)
  Akal Bless.
  Gurfateh


----------



## The Khalsa Fauj (Dec 4, 2009)

God created everything. Sikhs aren't Hindus to pray to everything. You can take you Hindu mind to mandar. I won't buy your long posts which are out of context and without understanding. All you do is search for words. Copy paste shabad and thing bingo. That is not how you understand Gurbani. Anyways, I don't have time mahakal kalika bhagats.


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 5, 2009)

vijaydeep bhai ji

This is the problem as I see it with the perceived invasion of "athesits" and "leftists" in Sikhism. It is  perceived invasion. It isn't really happening. 

There is a trend for some who are abstract thinkers to equate the "nirgun" with lack of physical evidence for the existence of God. They extrapolate from the scientific method in order to make inferences about theological subject matter. In my humble opinion they are confused and I have told them so here at SPN. It made no difference. As long as they stick to the proposition that scientific reasoning concludes that There Is No God, very little can be said to change things. In my opinion, they are neither practicing good science nor sound logic. Nirgun to that sector of the public means non-existent, and therefore nullifies the truth of Akaal. They forget that the Mool Mantar tells us that Akaal is self-existent. It does not say that Akaal is nonexistent. 

Forgive me for taking so long to make my point. Now to your statement which is even less understandable to me. 

You say,  in your zeal to protect against the next attack on Sikhism, "If we say God is not in womb, specie, or five element it should be understood as not concentrated into a single body of five elements or womb as in case of incarnation of Hindu demigods or say in case of Lord Jesus. As fragrance is in flower and body of flower is outside, we have behold out and in as one so for Skh both are manifestation of God."

No question that Guruji tells us that the fish is in the ocean and the ocean is in the fish. This is a statement about the immanence and transcendence of Akaal.  It does not follow that there is any connection between that and the idea that the Immanent Akaal incarnates, just like Hindu demigods or Lord Jesus. These last two are authentic statements of belief by adherents of Hinduism and Christianity. Let us respect their right to their views. It is true that Akaal could incarnate if Akaal wanted to incarnate. However, in Sikhism Akaal does not incarnate. Any analogy that suggests that His immanence can be likened to incarnation is not consistent with Gurmat. 

You are equating Akaal's immanence with the idea that Akaal incarnates in nature.The camp of "virtual atheists" are equating Akaal's Nirguna with Non-existence. 

Kartar Purakh is not incarnate, and He is self-existent. Please forgive me.


----------



## The Khalsa Fauj (Dec 5, 2009)

Japuji Sahib clears everything and says:
Ades Tisai Ades Aad Aniil Anaad Anahat Juog Juog Eko Vays

If someone has issue with that, Gurmat isn't the path of that person.


----------

